

The problems of modern academic anonymous peer review - danboarder
http://gmyuriy.blog.com/2014/10/28/the-problems-of-modern-academic-anonymous-peer-review/

======
therobot24
This reads like a kid whining in a candy store. The guy got a bad review, it
happens to everyone in academia. Best thing to do is address the review in a
clear manner in your rebuttal. Yes the review processes needs some changes but
all this guy cares about is his paper.

